# Press with a twist... and a turn



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

After reading and doing a lot of thinking about bow presses I came up with this design. I wanted something fairly portable and very versatile.

The fingers are pretty much infinitely adjustable and easily exchanged for different configurations if necessary. The fingers themselves are made from 3/8" square material inserted in 1/2" square steel tubing. Thay are held in place by a set screw. Plastic coat was used for protection. I'm not particularly happy with the way this material is holding up... May have to come up with something a little tougher.

I obtained the Acme threaded rod, nut, and bearing from a jack that I bought from Harbor Freight for $26.00 on sale. The nut is in the form of a round cylinder. Worked out pretty well actually.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96406

The main body is comprised of 2 inch square steel tubing with a .120 wall. The inner tubing is 1 1/2 inches with the same wall thickness. I used kitchen cutting board material for shims to create the proper fit to use the smaller tubing. The added bonus by doing this is it greatly reduces friction. On the rear portion of the inner tubing I used pre-bent angle that was 1/2 inch wide and approximately 1/8" thick to take up the slack and capture the round Acme nut. The angle was Tac welded in place.

The "arms" to which the fingers attach, are made from 1 1/4 inch pipe and the clamp portion of the fingers were formed from 1½ inch tubing that was split.

I wanted to use a clamp device to attach the pressed to a workbench or counter so it would be easily portable. The clapping device allows for rotation on two different axis. This press is really quite versatile.


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

The handle was formed from 3/8 pipe that was welded and beaten into shape. The black portion of the handle is actually 3/8 pipe over a 1/2 inch steel rod and coated with plastic coat then held in place with a 1/2 inch stainless steel nut.


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

A couple more photos.


----------



## drysmoke (Apr 9, 2008)

*Nice Press*

Great Job !
That is a beauty of a press.
I like the fingers and the infinte adjustment on them. I need fingers like that for mine instead of having to change them out all the time when working on different bows.
Thanks for the pictures


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

That is without a doubt taking it to the next level.:darkbeer:


----------



## starving archer (Jul 9, 2007)

that is a really nice press excellent job i love the look of it
you dont have any problems with the fingers rotating around the arms ??
just couriouse


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

Sswwwweeettt!!


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

JWT said:


> That is without a doubt taking it to the next level.:darkbeer:


great !


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

*Budget*

I like this and will probably attempt to make one like this. I have two jacks in the garage that I have aquired from cars at the U-pickit for $3 each. One is aluminum. I do have one question though, I assume that the fingers are locked using a set screw. Did you grind/sand a flat edge on the pipe or place a slot in it to ensure no rotation under stress? Do you think that it would need this? Pease let me know. Thanks


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

You did it again!!!! :grin: Awesome idea.....:darkbeer:


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*Price*

so what is the price you want to charge for me to order one... with shipping???


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

pabowman said:


> so what is the price you want to charge for me to order one... with shipping???


Yea, me too.........
This GI aint got the time or the tools yet to accomplish something this nice.....GOOD JOB> :darkbeer:


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for their kind remarks.



starving archer said:


> that is a really nice press excellent job i love the look of it
> you dont have any problems with the fingers rotating around the arms ??
> just couriouse


No, the fingers will not rotate if they are properly tightened. The material that the fingers are made from would fail first. If one would forget to properly tighten the two 1/4" bolts on each callar you would have a problem!!!




Livn-Lg said:


> I like this and will probably attempt to make one like this. I have two jacks in the garage that I have aquired from cars at the U-pickit for $3 each. One is aluminum. I do have one question though, I assume that the fingers are locked using a set screw. Did you grind/sand a flat edge on the pipe or place a slot in it to ensure no rotation under stress? Do you think that it would need this? Pease let me know. Thanks


The fingers are comprised of two parts. The locking collar that clamps on to the 1 1/4 inch arm, and the actual finger itself which are removable but held in place by a number 10 set screw.

There are no flat spots or grooves of any kind on the arms. Tension alone prevents movement or rotation.



I forgot to mention on my initial post that there are 5/8 inch threaded holes on the end of each arm to facilitate adding any accessories, such as converting this press in to a shooting machine or draw board.


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Thanks*



pabowman said:


> so what is the price you want to charge for me to order one... with shipping???





mdewitt71 said:


> Yea, me too.........
> This GI aint got the time or the tools yet to accomplish something this nice.....GOOD JOB> :darkbeer:


While I would really like to help everyone out and offer a press like this for sale at a reasonable cost, I'm not really in the position to do so at this time.

I'll be honest, this was a pretty time consuming and labor intensive project.

There are a number of people on this forum offering very nice linear presses for sale. Anyone needing a press should do some research and contact one of these individuals.

If anyone has any specific questions of how to build their own press I would be happy to help them.

I may in the future offer a press for sale, but not at this time.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Now thats what i call, thinking out of the box. Very-very nice. Great job :thumbs_up


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

VERY impressive press. Super job.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome job man . That is one cool press.


----------



## DEAN P. (Jan 31, 2009)

Race59 said:


> While I would really like to help everyone out and offer a press like this for sale at a reasonable cost, I'm not really in the position to do so at this time.
> 
> I'll be honest, this was a pretty time consuming and labor intensive project.
> 
> ...


Well then in the future when these are available I hope you'll sign me up for one. Great job it looks very nice.


----------



## JCfarms (Sep 13, 2009)

*Bow Press?*



Race59 said:


> While I would really like to help everyone out and offer a press like this for sale at a reasonable cost, I'm not really in the position to do so at this time.
> 
> There are a number of people on this forum offering very nice linear presses for sale. Anyone needing a press should do some research and contact one of these individuals.
> 
> I may in the future offer a press for sale, but not at this time.


This is very nice work..Albiet it looks scaringly like the already patented model from Last Chance Archery. I have one of these and I have a hard time with working on the cams or anything for that matter because the fingers are always in the way


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

Excellent craftsmanship and engineering!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

What an awesome setup! Great Job!


----------



## contryboy822 (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice! I am making one like this just changing a few things. I have a question? How long are the two pieces of square tubing?


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice press.
one quick question? how did you bend the metal for the fingers? i am talking about the bend that is covered by the rubber coating that contacts the limbs of the bow.


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for all the compliments.



contryboy822 said:


> Very nice! I am making one like this just changing a few things. I have a question? How long are the two pieces of square tubing?


The larger 2" square tube is 29 1/4", including the 1/4" square metal plate welded to the end under the Bering.

The smaller 1 1/2" tube is 28 ¾ inches from the "nut end" to the center of the 1 1/4 inch round arm.

I'll try to get all the measurements up sometime soon, been busy, sorry....




Dewberry said:


> very nice press.
> one quick question? how did you bend the metal for the fingers? i am talking about the bend that is covered by the rubber coating that contacts the limbs of the bow.


The fingers are 3/8 inch square stock. It was my original intention to bend them, but I wasn't happy with the results. So, I just cut and welded them using a jig and a template to ensure consistency. After welding I cleaned up the welds by grinding. I made sure that there was plenty of weld to grind and maintain the full profile of the 3/8 stock.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats awesome !


----------



## mheath (May 12, 2009)

cool press, I have been going to build a press for a while now and just haven't gotten to it yet, I will be using some of your ideas.......


----------



## contryboy822 (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks hopefully mine will turn out well


----------



## CraigR (Feb 28, 2009)

I saw this press in person the other day. It's amazing what can be done with a welder, grinder, and a few shop tools in the right persons hand. Amazing craftsmanship. Maybe someday he will decide to build some commercially!


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Dimensions*

Well, I finally got a few dimensions for those who requested them. Hope you find it helpful. Sorry it took me so long, but I've had a lot going on.

Setup as it is, this press will span from approximately 24" through 45". This can be adjusted slightly by the angle of the fingers.

One thing I forgot to mention with my initial post was that I used standard tubing not the seamless nestable stuff that most people use to build their linear presses. I ground a small groove in the 1/8" thick 1/2" angle iron I used for shims on the rear portion of the 1½ inch square tubing to accommodate this seam in the outer 2 inch square tubing.

I'm not including dimensions or instructions for the clamp / pivot portion of the press. It's a little too involved for the scope of this post. If someone is handy it shouldn't be too hard for them to figure out how it all goes together. If anyone has any specific questions I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

This is one of the finest presses I have seen.
I have some design experience myself. I think this press is top notch.:thumbs_up


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

That thing is awsome. PM sent.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice, I started one a while ago, and have a bunch of pieces...sure wish I had your dedication to a project like this... I guess I just need to order some fingers and put it to work.


----------



## Mr10ss (Jun 2, 2005)

I've been looking for one to make myself. Looks like a good design as well as crafstmanship.


----------



## Brettos (Feb 17, 2009)

Its funny how it looks so hard, yet is totally do-able.. All you need to see is the finished product, and the raw materials to understand how it goes together. I have a friend who is a machinest, so i might get him to make me up some good looking fingers. 

Making presses becomes addictive! 

Oh, if you do ever write up some plans, PM me them just so i don't forget anything nor do anything the wrong size. Though i'm sure i'm fine.. 
If I can build houses, surely a press isn't too hard :zip:


----------



## coonhound0 (Sep 5, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Work of art*

I love your bow press. It is a work of art. Your photographs are works of art too with all the big sky backing.

A job well done and a fine craftsman. I take my hat off to you.

I am sending you a pm.


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Race, IMPRESSIVE work.

But I have to be honest, I still like the $20 press even more 

Dan from Costa Rica


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Thanks*



Neuralgia said:


> Hey Race, IMPRESSIVE work.
> 
> But I have to be honest, I still like the $20 press even more
> 
> Dan from Costa Rica


Thanks Dan.

Yeah, it seems like even though this press is pretty and works well I still use the little pipe clamp press most of the time..... Just a lot more convenient and portable.


Thanks to everyone for their kind comments. I really appreciate it!!!

I just hope I can inspire people to build their own presses!!!


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Fingers*

I've had quite a few people instant messaging me and asking questions about this press, particularly about the fingers.

Here are some more detailed photos of the fingers and how they were made. The dimensions were loosely based on the more conventional linear press fingers that have been posted on this forum.

As was stated in my initial post, the collar portion of the fingers was made from 1½ inch round steel tubing that was cut linearly at the seem. The inside dimension of the tubing is slightly smaller than the outside dimension of the 1 1/4 inch pipe on which it fits. Once cut I slightly spread the 1½ inch tubing and then carefully "massaged" it to fit more precisely with a ball peen hammer after it was slipped onto a piece of scrap 1 1/4 inch pipe. When finished with this process there was an approximately 3/8 inch gap in the tubing which forms a "C" shape. The rest of the collar portion was then welded together leaving a 1/4 inch gap between the 3/8 inch square pieces that had been previously drilled and tapped to accept the 1/4 inch tensions screws.

After all the welding on the fingers was completed they were placed on the arm portions of the press and rotated by hand using lapping compound to ensure a precise fit of the mating surfaces.

Included is picture of the jig that I built specifically to hold the fingers in a consistent configuration during their fabrication.

Also included is a clean photo of the fingers without all my chicken scratchings marring them up so there is a clear detailed view.


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

thats talent..


----------



## shanehawkins (Jan 11, 2010)

*Very very nice!!!!!*

I HAVE BEEN GOING CRAZY TRING TO THINK OF A WAY TO BUILD A LINEAR PRESS CHEAP, ALWAYS WONDERED WHERE I WOULD GET THE ACME SCREW AND HOW I COULD COME UP WITH A BEARING! THE JACK IDEA IS PRICELESS!! GREAT WORK!!!!:smile:


ALSO YOU SHOULD REALLY THINK INTO BUILDING THESE THINGS ON THE SIDE YOU COULD MAKE A KILLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND HELP OUT A FEW OF US BOWHUNTERS THAT WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A PRESS AND NOT CLEAR THE BANK! I MEAN REALLY WE COULD BY A NEW BOW FOR THE PRICE THESE PEOPLE WANT FOR THESE PRESSES!!


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

*I can't believe that I've never seen this thread!!!*

Wow Race, that really is awesome. Very elegant design that looks to be very portable and yet, at the same time can be used as the main press in someones archery shop! I see the things you build and I can only shake my head. It brings to mind the line in "Wayne's World"...

..."We're not worthy!"


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thanks to everyone for their kind remarks..... Not sure I deserve all this praise.... I just try to be helpful.

One thing I need to make clear however, is that it isn't my intention to build or sell any copies of this press. I only posted to inspire others to build their own if they desire.

If I ever do decide to build and sell presses in the future they will not be of this design.

If anyone has any questions concerning this press that aren't covered on this thread I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*how much?*



Race59 said:


> A couple more photos.


pm me


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

superb workmanship I weld and fabricate also 
your work is excellent. Ill bet ya have a few hours in that sweet Baby.

what kind of paint did you use it looks like 'STEEL IT ' stainless steel paint? also the rubber on the end of the fingers are they dipped. I know you know where I going with this>>>> get the tig out:darkbeer: 
Once again you are to be congradulated on that level of thought and wormanship. and your humble on top of it.... going to try and build one I only hope mine will be half as good as yours.


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

I have to be honest, I've never seen a press s beautifully built, with such care in details.

The weld is superb, the painting, and the unique design on the fingers is genius.

Specially the part that you can remove the finger itself and place ine that won;t need to remove a draw stop is pretty clever:










I belive I might create a Rac59 designs fan club


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Thank you*



buckeyboy said:


> superb workmanship I weld and fabricate also
> your work is excellent. Ill bet ya have a few hours in that sweet Baby.
> 
> what kind of paint did you use it looks like 'STEEL IT ' stainless steel paint? also the rubber on the end of the fingers are they dipped. I know you know where I going with this>>>> get the tig out:darkbeer:
> Once again you are to be congradulated on that level of thought and wormanship. and your humble on top of it.... going to try and build one I only hope mine will be half as good as yours.


Thank you, I appreciate your compliments... Especially from someone with a critical eye.

You're absolutely right, I have more hours in this press than I care to admit. Basically everything other than the fasteners, the Acme threaded rod, and bearing were fabricated by hand.

The paint is just regular spray paint, Krylon hammered metal finish.... It's actually pretty hard paint when cured which is both good and bad I guess. It chips if hit with something hard, but it stands up to abrasion quite well. I'll have to look into the 'STEEL IT '.

The fingers were dipped in plastic coat. I'm not especially thrilled with that product.... In my opinion, it isn't nearly tough enough for this application. I've used vinyl tubing in the past, and it's very tough stuff but isn't as pretty as dipping.





Neuralgia said:


> I have to be honest, I've never seen a press s beautifully built, with such care in details.
> 
> The weld is superb, the painting, and the unique design on the fingers is genius.
> 
> ...


Gosh, I'm getting all embarrassed here...... Don't know what to say!!!

I'm just glad I have been able to contribute something to this forum. There's a bunch of great people here, all with something to share and happy to help when they can. I feel quite fortunate to be a part of it.


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

The workmanship he did on this press is top quality work. All his welds are grind down and smooth out. He made jigs to fab the arms so they are the same each time. He even made drawing with dimension to help us all out.
Randy is one cool guy.

OK where do we sign up for Race59 Fan club.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Thats probably one of the best and most functional presses I've ever seen. The standard is a horizontal press, the abilty to put the bow vertically and at different angles is a GREAT idea. Man I wish I knew someone that had your skills, I'm really wanting a press but can't really justify what the commercially made ones go for!! Again nice work...'94


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwanjangnihm (Aug 29, 2009)

*press*

Totally awesome press bro!!!!! :darkbeer:

Gonna have to break out the mig and grinder for this one!!!! Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

*Bow Press*

That is the best bowpress I have seen here on Archery Talk. How long did it take to make?


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

This press is a work of art, and you deserve all the praise that has been given to you.
I also thank you for being so generous in posting the details and photos so that others can benefit from your design.
Great job!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Maybe you can sell the design to someone that can manufacture it.:thumbs_up


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Sell??? No wwhy would he want to do that... Then he woulld have to post thin in SIY section....sell it yourself..:wink:

The grinds on those welds are freakin beautiful...the best welders are just artists with a grinder.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*bow press*

not bad mouthing it, but already have one from the ata show, different company, and check it out. its call bow-a -constrictor, buckeye archery solutions makes it. the bow-a-constrictor has alot more options and alot more durable.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

JWT said:


> Sell??? No wwhy would he want to do that... Then he woulld have to post thin in SIY section....sell it yourself..:wink:


He might want to sell the idea to make royalties on it. He's already said that he doesn't have the time to make them.

What does "post thin in SIY section" mean anyway?


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Sell seeing as you like to try and correct my spelling...Which by the way is a bunch of fun and really make you look kind of silly...especially when my post was made in jest. The fine member posted the plans and how to..in the DIY section for all to see, which is in the spirit of this section of Archery Talk.

If he had the intent of making a buck he would have kept it to himself.... I was having some fun with the acronym DIY with my SIY...or..*S*ell *I*t *Y*ourself....


*A*lso *K*nown *A*s.... A.K.A the classifieds....


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

jjambow said:


> not bad mouthing it, but already have one from the ata show, different company, and check it out. its call bow-a -constrictor, buckeye archery solutions makes it. the bow-a-constrictor has alot more options and alot more durable.


Not bad its fantastic for homemade,, "not Bad"


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

JWT said:


> Sell seeing as you like to try and correct my spelling...Which by the way is a bunch of fun and really make you look kind of silly...especially when my post was made in jest. The fine member posted the plans and how to..in the DIY section for all to see, which is in the spirit of this section of Archery Talk.
> 
> If he had the intent of making a buck he would have kept it to himself.... I was having some fun with the acronym DIY with my SIY...or..*S*ell *I*t *Y*ourself....
> 
> ...


Sorry, I really didn't know what you meant, not trying to be smart. I guess it came out wrong. :beer:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Can we put this back on the first page where it belongs!!!


----------



## Va. Bowhunt (Sep 24, 2009)

what if you took the fingers and had them sprayed with spray in bed liner.. That stuff is pretty tough and would be cheap also... I had some small parts sprayed and it was less than $20.


----------



## Va. Bowhunt (Sep 24, 2009)

you can also buy the rubberized bed liner kits at Home Depot or Lowes


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Parthian (Oct 3, 2011)

The press is a very clean design ! 
The kitchen is spotless !


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

that has to be one of the nicest presses i've ever seen! just what i need something else to add to my list of projects!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah super nice press,I dont know how I missed this thread when it first came up.


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

this thread was out a while back and i made it a favorite thought it needed a bump


----------



## cupeater (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful craftsmanship. Some very nice metalworking there as well as great solutions throughout. 

Major kudos for best documentation ever, and the willingness to explain and help. Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Connor (Jun 9, 2004)

Brilliant press design!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this originally...fantastic press!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

just curious, did you ever make the "attachments" that you tapped the holes in the front for to convert this to a shooting machine/maybe a draw board?

Also, if I understood right, you took a pipe, cut it down the seam, and welded a block onto it for the screws to make the "clamp fingers".


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

I built a press similar to this one. I also used the shims /plastic spacers between the tubes, With thrust bearings and a bearing block. I have it mounted to my bench and when I swivel it it is square and vertical. Then I can set nock point in the same set up similar to a bow vice. And yes it is very labor intensive.

Cody, yes that is what he did and the cut gave him the room to squeeze on the other O.D. pipe


----------



## pock (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## pumpkineater (Apr 28, 2011)

What is the material You used for the arms so that you can put the clamps on.?


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

I am impressed....very nice work!


----------



## Tevans (Jul 21, 2006)

This is one of the nicest presses I have seen comercial or not. Great work. Gould you go into some more detail on the base clamp I have a pretty good idea how it works just wanted your input. I have made two of your $20 bow presses and they work great. Im in the process of making this one for the shop. Again Great work.


----------



## Tevans (Jul 21, 2006)

Was kicking your press idea around and was thinking of adding a draw board hooter shooter atachment to it. I was concerned about the amount of horizontal adjustment you have in your plan. I think you said 24" -45" That would just be 21" of draw or adjustment. If you used a longer all thread and made your square tubing longer to have say 35" of adjustment then that would be enough to draw a bow back and all you would have to do is add a bow holder to one end and a release to the other and insted of compressing it you would decompress your press to draw the bow. Have you tried this yet I know you added the tapped and threads to the ends of your pipe for attachments. I just figured this is what you would use them for. I would love to have a all in one press, Draw board, Hooter Shooter. I think your design is the best I have ever seen for a bow press incuding all the manufactered ones. Let me know if you think this would work or if you have tried it. Again great press I cant wait to get started on one but if I can add the hooter shooter and draw board with just making it abit longer I will.


----------



## Tevans (Jul 21, 2006)

I should think abit more before posting questions on here. LOL sorry Race59 I measured my bow and wasnt even thinking about the brace height. My bow from handle fully drawed is 26" then take out the brace height from handle of 6.5" and the press only has to move 19.5" to acheive full draw. Well back to the drawing board to come up with a bow holder and release/holder for the other end. I didnt acount for the pipe thickness or bow holder either so it should take less then 19.5" to draw it. My wheels are turning.


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

As others have said, I can't believe I haven't noticed this before now.


----------



## Bowtechbum (Nov 23, 2011)

Any way to get the detailed plans pm'd to me along with the pic w/all the measurements? Thank you. This is a beautiful piece of equipment.


----------



## maton818 (Nov 20, 2008)

Marking for later


----------



## mike-E (Nov 12, 2009)

i know what would make the finger adjustment really slick. use those cam-lock bolts like they have on quick-release bicycle axles. no allen wrench and would be faster to set up different bows. very nice press, and superb craftsmanship all around.


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

This _is_ the most beautiful DIY press I've come across on AT. If I ever have a press built, it'll be this very similar to this one...with a draw board/hooter shooter attachment and bow string jig attachment!

Keep up the good work, Race59! I think you've inspired many with your post. :thumbs_up:


----------

